# Pics of my Pixie frog



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

I've had this guy for probably around 9-10 months. He's a fairly slow grower, but they can attain gigantic sizes. I'm talking as big around as a dinner plate and weighing 2 lbs. He's mean as hell and bites me if I get too close to him. He should be taking mice within the next few months.

I know it's a "he" because I've heard him croaking a few times(scared the sh*t out of me). I'm fairly certain that the females don't croak.

The pics of him biting me were the results of a long night of drinking. Friends didn't believe he would bite, so I told them to get out the camera and I'd prove it to them. Talk about bad ideas. Not only does it stress the frog, but I had him bite me 3 times. Alcohol thins your blood... you figure out the rest









Anyways, here's a ton of pics:










































Eating a frog:

















Crappy cellphone pics of him eating a frog:

















And him biting the crap out of me:


----------



## PiranhasaurusRex (Feb 23, 2004)

Nice pics. You should consider the non piranha POTM. The pics of him eating a frog are cool, and the finger bite pics. Bud Light in the back ground never hurts.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

yo that sh*t is so much better then pac mans that is cool as sh*t


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

thats one freaking awesome frog, what else do you feed it?


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

I'll feed him just about anything edible. Over the summer I fed him mainly frogs because there was an abundance of them. Now I'm feeding him worms, feeder fish, peices of squid, shrimp, etc. He really sucks at hunting. He's so fat and clumbsy he normaly just dives forward and gets a mouth full of water or gravel and ends up spitting it out. If I didn't hold the frogs in front of him it would take him like an hour or two to catch them. He's a horribly inefficent predator









I'm thinking about giving him his first mouse this weekend. I'll kill the mouse prior to feeding him because the only real way he has to kill them is with his teeth, and I don't think that'd do it for a mouse. I don't need a frog filled with holes from mouse bites. If I do feed him a mouse I'll be sure to get pics.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

oooooh you should enter the 3rd one in non piranha potm. its awesome.


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

sweet frog man, just dont try that with your irritan :laugh:


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Thats 1 awsome frog! what are their requirements in terms of tank size, heating etc? Does anybody no if their available in the UK?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

gotta love african bullfrogs

any full enclosure pics


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

No full enclosure pics but it's a boring set up anyway. I've got him in a 29g that is about 2/3 water with some water plants and the rest is gravel with this little fake log thing that he spends most of his time hiding under. As far as heat goes, I should probably keep him a little warmer, but he tends to be kept from 75-85 depending on day/night. I use a heat lamp as a source of heat. I'm gonna slap an under-tank heat pad on there this weekend because it's winter and it's starting to get cold in the basement.

As far as what they need to survive... they don't move much. I can't imagine him needing much more than a 29 for life. Once they hit about 6 inches in length they're so fat they bearly ever move. They also loose that patterning and turn a aqua-green to olive-green color with a yellow belly.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

I'm still a bit of a newb to this site... how do I enter a pic in the non piranha POTM contest?


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Gumby said:


> I'm still a bit of a newb to this site... how do I enter a pic in the non piranha POTM contest?


 See here, it's actually pretty simple.

-PK


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

ease up on feeding on the frogs. being the same animal but of a different species, they can easily transmit diseases/parasites.

plus we all know frogs need all the help they can get


----------

